# Rigby Ranch Phesant hunting



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Rigby Ranch is now scheduling hunts. Come see the great cover and views this club has. This club is located in Newton, UT, northwest of Logan. Just over 20 min from Tremonton. Only an hour and a half from the Wasatch front. 

Pheasants are $18.00 each, with no membership fees. Discount prices available for orders over 20 birds. 

Guides and dogs available, both pointing and flushing dogs. 

To schedule your hunt please call Raelynn at 435-563-9293 or send me a PM. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

*Rigby Ranch Hunting*

Someone told me about this 2007 post this morning and thought we ought to update it. 
We are again hunting high quality strong flying pheasants. Please call Darrin at 435 764 1132 to schedule a hunt and for 2013 prices.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

vjr said:


> Someone told me about this 2007 post this morning and thought we ought to update it.
> We are again hunting high quality strong flying pheasants. Please call Darrin at 435 764 1132 to schedule a hunt and for 2013 prices.


Do you guys offer youth discounts? I'd love to take my 17 y/o brother in law. New to hunting (but great with a shotgun) and this sounds like a blast.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Wondering when is a good time to come. I am a business owner and would like to bring my guys out for an afternoon. Pm me. Thanks.


----------

